# Help with recipe conversion!



## dtilston (May 26, 2005)

I'm doing a catering job for 360 people and the recipe I was given to make for the dessert (a cake) is a home recipe that makes 12 servings. How can I convert this to 360 servings and still make it work?!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Make 30 cakes? Put the recipe up and then maybe someone can help.

Sometimes it's better to stick with what you know and what you do well. It migiht not be beneficial to either party if you make the cake and it doesn't turn out like your client wants. It's happened to me plenty of times. The trouble is you don't have a sample, and even if you do, there's no guarantee that you can do it. The best thing to do is try and make a sample of something you can do well and present it to your client. That way there is no misunderstanding.


----------



## coffeekitten (Apr 18, 2005)

You should be ok if you make positively sure you keep all the ratios the same. The smaller the batch the better it will turn out but i would suggest doing batches just large enough for the pans you have and oven space.

Or if you really feel overwhelmed there are many companys that sell premade desserts. Your profit will be less but it will be less of a hassle or just be honest with your guest and tell them you cant do it. Good Luck

Chocolate kisses :lips: 
Coffeekitten


----------

